# Nite Hunting lights



## SteveCzar (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Guy's

I was at the Woods and Water outdoor show this year and I came across a Co officer and asked him about these scope mounted lights for night hunting if they were legal or not. Right away he open the book to page 48 and read the rules to me, the rules state.

Artificial lights are only permissible when hunting from Sept 15-Mar31.
Only the use of artificial lights, similar to the type ordinarily held in the hand or on the person, such as a flashlight, portable battery-powered spotlights and headlamps, may be used.

His answer to my question was No you can not use these types of lights. So I then asked him about the guy a couple of booths down from him selling scope mounted lights was illegal also, he said No it wasn't but he was going to talk to them to make sure they told people it was illegal to use them for hunt hunting.

Before i go out and buy one of these lights because I think there kick ass I was wondering if Anyone who use's 1 of these lights has come across a Co office while using it and if anything was said about using it.

Thanks Guys for your input

Steve


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I have used a scope mounted light the past two seasons and have never heard of any issues with them as long as they are on a firearm that can be used to night hunt. If it turns out to be that this is illegal. I will just take off the scope bracket and tape it to my scope while hunting. Go to walk out of woods. Take off tape and it is now a powerful hand held light.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

O one more thing. The night hunting opener is October 15. Not September


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

I have used one also. That sucks if u can't although it is just a hand held flash light. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Could you load a picture of the type of light you're talking about?


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Not able to get a pic up but they're basically high powered hand held flashlights that can be mounted to your gun or scope. I believe the company that was at woods-n-waters was the Night Sniper predator hunting lights. Noxx Red Dagger or Green Viper there all basically the same lights just have different names on them. Hard to believe there illegal. Guess we'll just have to hold them in our hand between the stock or the barrel.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the company that was selling lights at the show. They even told me about the predator hunting contests that take place every year. They were saying how good they work as kill lights.  predatorhunteroutdoors.com

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

What was the CO'S name? All the lights you all posted could easily fall under being legal. All can be hand held units (but it doesn't say they have to be). I sent a link to this page to Mapes and he thought the CO doesn't know what he's talking about. The only stretch of thought I think they might find any problem with is the corded pressure switch (no need if hand held)?


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi All, 

This is Paul Cianciolo, owner of Predator Hunter Outdoors. I have had numerous conversations with numerous officers. Some say they are illegal, but most say they are legal. I was so frustrated with the varied answers by those who are suppose to be regulating them I contacted the MDNR and demanded to speak with the head authority who could give me a "final answer". The final answer I was given was that they ARE legal. There was another segment in the 2013 hunting guide that gave 2 different rules for night time predator hunting and when the seasons actually started. That was also very misleading and required numerous phone calls to get the correct answers.

I believe it's one of those things that some CO's don't like to discuss because they aren't quite sure themselves and don't want to give incorrect information. Kind of like the raised eyebrow regarding using a high power rifle for predator hunting in the lower half of the lower peninsula. Legal? yes, will they tell me that? not without a clenched jaw. 

I still don't quite get how night vision, weapon mounted scopes are legal for night time predator hunting but a weapon mounted predator light is not under some opinions?

Of the dozens of outdoor trade shows I have done over the past few years, never once have I had a CO tell me they are illegal. Many shows I have even had the DNR booth directly next to me or just a few booths down. I have had them stop by and show interest in our lights and a few even bought my light kits from me.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Paul for your response. Makes me feel a little better about this issue. I know I'm not going to stop cause I hunt alone a lot and these gun mounted lights have become my hunting buddy on my solo trips. Guess it sounds to me like it's all dependent on which CO u encounter and what there own interpretation of the regs r 




Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SteveCzar (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great info. Paul I agree with you as well on the night vision scopes, it doesn't make sense why there listed as legal and a scope mounted light isnt mention at all.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul is absolutely correct. The regulations state a type of light that would normally be used by hand. They don't say they can't be mounted on a tripod, your gun, or what style switch must be installed. Just the style of light.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Here are some photos of it mounted as some of you have requested:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Paul...What is the minimum lumens you would suggest a person to use of one of your lights? 350? I just hunt without a light at night in the open but have not used something like what you sell.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Any lumen count will work as long as it is providing you with the lighting you need to make a good, ethical shot at the desired distance acceptable to you. Some guys are ok with a light that gives them 50 shot abilities, some want 200 yard shot capabilities. Realistically, most of your shots at night will be under 100 yards depending on the terrain you hunt. Obviously a hardwoods setup will allow you to only be taking 30-40-50 yard shots. However, hunting over a cut crop field will allow for much further shots and having that extra power is a definite needed plus. Its nice to shine that light out and catch eyeshine at 400+ yards so that you can prepare yourself for the next crucial steps to come in preparation for the shot. 

Many people obviously think the more lumens the better but that just isn't a true statement. There are 1000+ lumen lights on the market that are not designed for predator hunting. They're flashlights, not predator hunting lights. They may be 1000 lumens but the beam they portray is a flood type beam, not a streamline beam designed to hold tight at 200 + yards. Our lights are half that lumen count and allow the hunter to make full body animal detection and shots at 200+ yards with eyeshine capabilities in upwards of 500 yards. It all comes down to the design of the reflector, the reflector material, the LED type, and the driver behind that LED. Not all lights are created equal even if the shell or body of the light looks the same. It comes down to the guts of the light and the steps that have been taken to make that light perform in a way that is optimal for the predator hunter.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

thirteenptbuck said:


> Any lumen count will work as long as it is providing you with the lighting you need to make a good, ethical shot at the desired distance acceptable to you. Some guys are ok with a light that gives them 50 shot abilities, some want 200 yard shot capabilities. Realistically, most of your shots at night will be under 100 yards depending on the terrain you hunt. Obviously a hardwoods setup will allow you to only be taking 30-40-50 yard shots. However, hunting over a cut crop field will allow for much further shots and having that extra power is a definite needed plus. Its nice to shine that light out and catch eyeshine at 400+ yards so that you can prepare yourself for the next crucial steps to come in preparation for the shot.
> 
> Many people obviously think the more lumens the better but that just isn't a true statement. There are 1000+ lumen lights on the market that are not designed for predator hunting. They're flashlights, not predator hunting lights. They may be 1000 lumens but the beam they portray is a flood type beam, not a streamline beam designed to hold tight at 200 + yards. Our lights are half that lumen count and allow the hunter to make full body animal detection and shots at 200+ yards with eyeshine capabilities in upwards of 500 yards. It all comes down to the design of the reflector, the reflector material, the LED type, and the driver behind that LED. Not all lights are created equal even if the shell or body of the light looks the same. It comes down to the guts of the light and the steps that have been taken to make that light perform in a way that is optimal for the predator hunter.


Thanks Paul, I just ordered your night sniper scan light solo in green!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Another possibility is that it was one of the 23 new officers that was unsure. No reason why it wouldn't be legal.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Thanks Paul, I just ordered your night sniper scan light solo in green!


That's great Jon.  We printed your order and it will ship tomorrow. Do you have a set of 18650 batteries and a charging unit already? 

Keep us posted on your future hunts once the season starts on the 15th!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thirteen point, do your lights offer any advantages over the xrl-250? I use one now and love it, but like any REAL sportsmen, we always seem to look for new gear to give us the advantage


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Sure do Paul, from my canon digital camera!


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Filthyoter said:


> Thirteen point, do your lights offer any advantages over the xrl-250? I use one now and love it, but like any REAL sportsmen, we always seem to look for new gear to give us the advantage



The new end bezel design for 2015. It is a smooth bezel that does not allow any light spill from the serrated edges of the competitors. 

Also, we have just started selling the new 2015 lights all of which come with a custom accessory foam cutout housed in a Flambeau hard case. From our class- 1 all the way up to the class 4 has its own custom hard case at no extra charge. 

As you can see all the accessories are nicely housed and protected with the new cases by Flambeau. This is something not available from other light companies. You get your accessories in a cardboard box, plastic bag or plastic box that holds 1/4 of the accessories. The competitor you refereed to does offer a hard case for an additional cost of $80. 

The other advantages we have is that we allow the customer to pick and choose the accessories, mounts, LED colors etc... that they want, not forcing them into buying anything they do not want or have a use for. 

Based on hands on experience, we also use 2 mode LED modules to where as many competitors use 3-4 and 5 mode lights. Those additional modes serve no purpose to the predator hunter. Simplicity and effectiveness are the keys to being successful hunting predators at night. Things are already complicated x 10 hunting in the dark, keeping a simple 2 mode design is optimal for hunting. 

Most people know what buck fever is, I like to use the phrase predator fever because it is the same sickness. When you have a coyote quickly closing the distance and you have seconds to make the shot, the last thing you want to be doing is trying to find the right light mode to make that shot. It is so easy to simply bump that pressure or click pad 1 extra time to find the mode your looking for and before you know it you bypassed it and have to start all over again. An SOS or strobe mode has no purpose in the predator light. Blowing a call, reading the animal, operating an electronic call, adjusting your scope, and overall preparing for the shot are more then enough variables to get in the way, the last thing needed is to many light mode options.


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

I,m starting into my third season, with The Night Snipe hunting lights. from Predator Hunter Outdoors. The batteries are fantastic, staying charged from one season to the next.
My new head lamp from them is fantastic. I use it for everything. It uses the same battery and charging system as the flashlight. Both lights are always in my pack now. 
I also, spoke with the DNR booth, at thewoods and water show, they were booth biologists and did not know what I was talking about.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Predator Fever we call it Coyote Fever exactly as u described!!! What a rush!!!!! Still have to overcome the fever myself and get everything to come together. Hope this will be the season to put some fur down. Paul do u have any kits that have a scan light and headlamp or possibly two handheld lights and a headlamp?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

jrockfishhunter said:


> Predator Fever we call it Coyote Fever exactly as u described!!! What a rush!!!!! Still have to overcome the fever myself and get everything to come together. Hope this will be the season to put some fur down. Paul do u have any kits that have a scan light and headlamp or possibly two handheld lights and a headlamp?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Coyote fever strikes again! haha

I can put any kit variations together that your interested in. Shoot me an email or give me a call and we can get this put together for you. 

586-596-3655
[email protected]


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is a recent Review of Predator Hunter Outdoors 
http://www.crossbowmagazinepodcast.com/

Go to the podcast dated 10-22-14

Night Snipe Hunting lights review will be in Crossbow Magazine in January 
Congratulations Paul


----------

